# Weight Vests



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

I am wandering what other coaches think of the use of a weight vest for specific situations. While obviously during a normal ride one could simply put it in a harder gear and get just as good of a workout, I think they could be a great tool on group bike rides. When riding with others we naturally up our game to keep up because of the competition of it, if simply holding the pace of the group was harder come race day you would take the vest off and everyone else would be fast, but you would be faster because you had been going the same speed as them with additional weight! (This doesn't necessarily even have to be weight vests, I've heard of people running super brick training wheels, loading down panniers ect) But I want to hear what the coaches have to say about the additional weight resistance training.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

bytewalls said:


> I am wandering what other coaches think of the use of a weight vest for specific situations. While obviously during a normal ride one could simply put it in a harder gear and get just as good of a workout, I think they could be a great tool on group bike rides. When riding with others we naturally up our game to keep up because of the competition of it, if simply holding the pace of the group was harder come race day you would take the vest off and everyone else would be fast, but you would be faster because you had been going the same speed as them with additional weight! (This doesn't necessarily even have to be weight vests, I've heard of people running super brick training wheels, loading down panniers ect) But I want to hear what the coaches have to say about the additional weight resistance training.


Just ride faster. 

Don't ride with the bunch so much, instead do some training that will be more effective.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Weight vests make more sense for a sprinter on 2 feet. But when you're on a bicycle with rolling wheels, the weight aren't nearly as effective. But I can see weight vests being effective if you have a weak core.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Wearing a weight vest on a bike would be potentially unsafe, since it's adding weight above your center of gravity and may effect handling etc. If you want to get a better workout, just ride with a faster group. If you want to get some psychological benefit, get yourself a training bike - heavier frame, heavier wheelset, heavy tires with high rolling resistance. Will make your race day bike feel that much better.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I live in a relatively flat place so I looked into a weight vest or sandbags to stretch my ~3 minute hill repeats into 5+ min repeats. I did the analysis and turns out, at the slopes I'm working with and my weight I'd need over 100 pounds to make it happen.


----------

